# Do LED TV's get screen burn in?



## Heat Miser

I left my TV paused last night on the same screen for 2 hours. I forgot about it. I'm just wondering if there will be any screen burn ins. I didn't see any.


----------



## Gluon

Not on any LCD's I have had. On my father in laws plasma though....I paused Star Wars for 2 minutes and I saw Vader when the panel was off for a little bit lol.


----------



## amstech

Even todays Plasma's wont get burn in's.
I don't see how an LED built panel could.


----------



## Heat Miser

so even though my screen was paused on a bright image for 2 hours, there is still no screen burn in?


----------



## Heat Miser

so even though my screen was paused on a bright image for 2 hours, there is still no screen burn in?


----------



## blupupher

LCD can have "burn in", but it goes away, and it takes more 2 hours.
We have some LCD monitors at work that have security cameras on them 24/7. If you go to another screen, you can still see the image. It starts to go away after 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Heat Miser

okay thanks, I guess I'm good then


----------

